# Simple USB to Gameport adapter?



## bobber

I was wondering if there exists a schematic that I can use to build my own analog joystick to USB adapter. I want to connect an older joystick to my pc's existing USB port and would like to try building my own.
Is there such a schematic available or should I shell out the bucks and buy one?
Thanks!


----------



## Rockn

Here is the pinout for a typical game port:

http://www.epanorama.net/documents/joystick/pc_joystick.html

You would need some sort of circuit or program to control all the the input from a USB device.


----------



## kiwiguy

Good luck on DIY though!

The problem will be the coding of the interface, you will need to have a dedicated controller chip to translate the analogue signals from your joystick to those that the game expects from the USB port.

I suspect you would also need the USB port to respond with a suitable Vendor ID so the game understands the joystick capabilities.

You would be better off buying a ready-made converter, provided that you can find one that will accept your exact joystick.

Such as this:
http://www.trianglecables.com/usbtojoydbad.html


----------



## bobber

Thanks all for the input. I see its more than soldering the right wires together. I will look for one commercially afterall.
Thanks!


----------



## kiwiguy

Indeed, as the USB is digital only, in a serial data stream. The analogue joystick is a combination of switch states (on-off) and multiple analogue voltages 0-5v.

There is no way to "just solder", its an extremely complex data conversion.

Just be careful that a converter does not cost as much as a USB joystick, and it would be unwise to assume 100% compatability with all joysticks.

I would say toss the old and buy another?


----------

